# HD making tile substitution suggestions to HO's



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

kevjob said:


> If the client wants to shop at Creepo or has bought all materials already thru creepo I back out of the estimate, they are looking for someone, anyone to just put these together and why should they pay someone 75.00 per hour when Jose will do it for 12.00. I would never allow any of my clients to go to creepo for anything ever.


And I thought I was the only one that called it the "Creepo" :laughing: 


Dave


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> That's good for you, but if you are talking about taking your customer to Home Depot, I will drop freak'n flat out dead on the hard cold cement before I will ever step foot in Home Depot to go shopping with a client. No way, no how, never ever.
> 
> That's what our trade partners are for. Customer wants flooring, take them to your flooring trade partner, keep them in business and get a mark up on the product just for fun!
> 
> ...


I don't take or send my clients to whore depot, I met her at ProSource, they are a membership flooring broker that only sells to the trade.

They aren't the cheapest, nor the most expensive, although sometimes they can be, but they have a great selection and are very knowledgable about their products.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

bwalley said:


> I don't take or send my clients to whore depot, I met her at ProSource, they are a membership flooring broker that only sells to the trade.
> 
> They aren't the cheapest, nor the most expensive, although sometimes they can be, but they have a great selection and are very knowledgable about their products.


Good! I wasn't sure. We have Prosource out here too, I don't use them much since we rarely do hardwoods or carpet but the times we have they have been great.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> That's good for you, but if you are talking about taking your customer to Home Depot, I will drop freak'n flat out dead on the hard cold cement before I will ever step foot in Home Depot to go shopping with a client. No way, no how, never ever.
> 
> That's what our trade partners are for. Customer wants flooring, take them to your flooring trade partner, keep them in business and get a mark up on the product just for fun!
> 
> ...


Amen!!


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*The ultimate pain in the a$$*

Interior decorators or what ever they want to call themselves !!!

I have one now, THE FRUIT CAKE FROM HELL :furious:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Good! I wasn't sure. We have Prosource out here too, I don't use them much since we rarely do hardwoods or carpet but the times we have they have been great.


I get my wood flooring as well as carpet from them, they aren't always the cheapest, but the do have big breasted scantilly clad young women working for them.:thumbsup:


----------



## AboveAndBeyond (Dec 5, 2008)

man, i love these posts! i once had a customer ask me to install plastic HD gutter guards on her gutters "while we were up there." i knew they wouldn't even fit, and they didn't, and offered her a price to install them. later she calls me from HD and says she's talking with a "specialist" (with 30 years experience in the field haha) who proceeds to tell me i "didn't know what i was doing" when i tried fitting them, i almost laughed my fat ass off the ladder!


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 28, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> And I thought I was the only one that called it the "Creepo" :laughing:
> 
> 
> Dave


 X2:laughing:


----------



## grandedecor (Jan 25, 2009)

We have found that the best way to keep the HO away from the HD or any other similar place is to bring the samples to them in the comforts of their own home. Most tile companies have free online ordering samples that they will send you. Same with paint fans and then ordering 8.5x11 sample sheets, wood flooring, cabinet doors, etc. We come stacked with a mobile showroom after our "you have the job" meeting. Then we create an excel sheet with each sample that has to be selected printed on it. The owner makes their choices, I write it in and they sign off on it. It has worked great for us. A little more work, but worth it. We have built this up after the same exact thing happened to us a few times. I guess we got bit enough by the "know it alls" at the big box joints to learn from our mistake.


----------

